# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة lg

## abbassi17

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجوا المساعدة لدي جهاز lg ke970 اريد فك شفرته بالايمي لكن عندما قمت بالتجربة
على هدا الكود 2945#*9701#يعطي بعض المعلومات ولكن تلك التي منها ندخل لوضع  الكود الدي سعطيه السيرفر فلا توجد .هل من طريقة اخرى ولكم كل الشكر  والاحترام

----------

